

China’s steelmakers owe $484 billion - kevbin
http://qz.com/196766/chinas-steelmakers-have-branched-into-shadow-banking-which-is-funny-since-they-owe-484-billion/

======
contingencies
Anyway, apparently the executives of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shandong_Steel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shandong_Steel)
don't have a problem buying private jets and flying to Phnom Penh in Cambodia
for private parties... I saw one on the tarmac yesterday.

